

Facebook Credits (call for developers) - pmjordan
http://developers.facebook.com/credits

======
ivankirigin
It is a really shallow page, but the integration team you'll contact is solid.
I've been really excited to see the progress of the closed beta. If you're
curious what the payment flows look like, go here and click that link to buy
some credits: <http://www.facebook.com/?sk=games>

